# Is there a new "Windy City"?



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.firehouse.com/video/1206...ay&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=CPS150422003


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's a video of it happening:

http://www.statter911.com/2015/04/29/must-see-video-train-blown-off-bridge/


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hopefully those containers weren't loaded with the latest order of model rail road products!


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

this is why the BNSF stops or reroutes trains on that high ex-C&S bridge in Cheyenne, WY when high winds happen


----------

